# garlic?



## cash&karey (Feb 3, 2009)

i was told that to prevent fleas in a natural way, i should sprinkle garlic powder over cash's food daily. anyone tried this? does it work? thanks!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know about that but I use brewers yeast with garlic for my dogs and I haven't had a flea problem or fleas (for they are house dogs) in over 4 years and I don't use flea protection on them, I did at first until it got under control and now I haven't had a need


----------



## Chuckcc (Sep 18, 2008)

I have always heard that garlic contains thiosulphate, a chemical that makes it toxic for dogs. Apparently long term use breaks down red blood cells in dogs.

Chuck


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: cccI have always heard that garlic contains thiosulphate, a chemical that makes it toxic for dogs. Apparently long term use breaks down red blood cells in dogs.
> 
> Chuck


I've always heard the same thing. Garlic is afterall in the onion "family".

I have heard it works to keep them "flea free", and I have heard that it DOESN'T work.

There are a LOT of folks that feed it and have for years, personally I am not willing to take the chance. (Luckily we don't have fleas here anyway.







)


----------

